# MAGMA REBORN!!!!



## Mike (14/12/15)

Take my money!!!!! (also please give us velocity style posts?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie (14/12/15)

I would be all over it, was it not for 24mm,

Obviously going for the big-mod market.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (14/12/15)

Never liked the Magma, but this I might.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/12/15)

24mm is where its at specially for box mods

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/12/15)

Gizmo said:


> 24mm is where its at specially for box mods


Ya... I'm still a fan of things Mini.

It's just the kak battery life that annoys. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD (14/12/15)

Looks like the leaking issue on the OG Magma is sorted on the Reborn version, which really was my only problem with it.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/12/15)

looks good, but we need more air

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (14/12/15)

Still use mine from time to time. Did the mod on the air holes so mine not leaking at all. Was my first dripper atty so we have a good love/hate relationship!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

